# Update pix for leamington spa show over 90kg inters



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Thought id give a quick update. I decided to compete this year in the inters (will be o90kg category) whilst im elligible for this category as it is only my second show.

I bulked up in the off season to reach 314 lbs.

Ive been working with paul scarborough on my prep for the show and hopefully the british, i am 12 weeks into the diet so far and already virtually as lean this time round than i was at the mr titan (i won my first timers) last year and 18 lbs heavier this time round!

Looks like the big bulk in off season paid off and definately paul's expertise at prepping seems to be working well so far.

So far from the 12 weeks of prep (4 weeks left) my waist has gone from 42 inch (big bloated) to 32 inch and currently stats are as follows:

Weight 247 lbs

Height 5ft 10

I am holding a fair bit of water right now but its nothing to worry about and id say i am pretty much as lean as i was last year but with 4 weeks of diet to go before the first contest (qualifier) then a further 4 weeks to go before the british.

Here are some pix that were taken on my camera phone today, sorry for the bad quality as they dont pic up much vascularity or detail, but i didnt have a proper camera with me and this is the best i could do, just snapping a few pix in the mirror at the gym, im quite a bit leaner than in my avatar as that was 10 days ago. Mike (nathrak, sp?) from this site trained with me today and he took the pix, thanx for that mate, it was a good workout as well 

Will have to make a new set of photos next week or week after


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Looking very lean for 4 weeks out:thumbup1:

314lbs to 247lbs in 12 week!! thats some going mate!!

Do you have any pics from before you started your prep?


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

looking v gd mate, well down, will do well


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

That most muscular pose is sick mate.

All the best for your show,You look fantastic :thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

your looking supurb mate, thats some work in 12 weeks, best of luck for the show mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanx guys.

I didnt take any before prep pics because i hated being all bulked up at that weight. I feel it was necessary to gain the muscle this time round and now i guess im pleased i did.

I knew id have to lose a fair bit of weight for the show but its coming off v nicely with paul's help. I aim to be on stage at leamington at around 235-237 carbed up. Then hopefully drop down to 230-232 for the british.

Im v pleased, my arms are still tad over 21 inch and was worried that by bulking up so much in off season that my waist my expand, but it has come down to 32 inch and should continue to drop down to 30 inch, possibly slightly less after dehydration.

As for the mood, feel great at the moment, confident and happy.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Agree with Pecman, your MM looks great there. Best of luck!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Good to see you being realistic about your weight. I always read your posts with interest as you are one of the few that speak honestly and with knowledge of what BBing is all about.

Like you have said, BBing is ALL about illusion and at 230 with insane conditioning and tight midsection you will look 20lb heavier.

My only observation would be after the British stay at or around 275-280lbs, however sometimes its easier said than done as I have found out every time I have competed!!!

Best of luck with the rest of your prep, you are in great hands with Paul.

J


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Well done Brit, you seem bang on track. Great improvements yoy and I look forward to seeing how you get on.

Stow


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

good work mate - most muscular pose looks insane! :thumb:

Sounds like the prep has been a lot less eventfull than the last one.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Looking ace BB...

Paul will bring you in for sure


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Looking massive Ad! good work


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

seriously dont like you buddy..................ha ha

looking awesome mate, (git) 4 more weeks you'll be shredded............

good luck mate..........(git again lol)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Told you Adam the pics where good enough buddy  Adam has really pulled the stops out this year digged in deep to get the weight off.....few more weeks to go buddy then you can have a pizza


----------



## Doug1975 (Nov 24, 2008)

to true James. I started my prep at 18 stone and i have been dieting for 18wks already to come down slowly and keep hold of the hard earned muscle, and i have been sitting at 93-94 kg for the last three weeks and getting tighter. However next year i will do cardio through next years offseason to keep my weight around 16 and a half stone.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Looking very thick mate, awesome. You're going to obliterate them, I have a feeling! :lol:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Look awesome. At 105kg you will do fantastic. Good luck


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

Your looking Great,looks like your on track,keep doing your ting and bring your best to the stage homie. :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

can we see your legs, how about a few pics in trunks?! (facebook joke lol)

Looking amazing mate, your MM is unreal... looking forward to seeing the finished article.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

looking awesome mate, at 5ft 10" you must be a lump of a beast!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Looking good adam


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin very good mate, looks like the bulk really paid off.

will you bulk that high again mate or will you try and stay leaner as it obviously worked for you and seems to work for many others.

what would you say has attributed to keeping your waist down while bulking so high??


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

you will def cause some damage on that stage mate!!!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Awesome work mate, im a big fan of your physique - arms are massive, nice taper etc.

Cant believe you bulked up to 314!! Wtf did you eat???!!


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

Tiger81 said:


> Awesome work mate, im a big fan of your physique - arms are massive, nice taper etc.
> 
> Cant believe you bulked up to 314!! *Wtf did you eat???!!*


Lol, more like what DIDNT he eat!!!

Looking excellent mate, the sort of size i am aiming for next year when i hit the stage.

True inspiration for me.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Monster!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Can't imagine how hard walking around at 315lbs must have been :lol:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Looking great mate.

Ill be there to cheer you on.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanx guys for the kind comments.

Yep paul, i want that pizza haha.

Thanx james for commenting mate, its an honour to have an ifbb pro comment on my post, i totally agree with you regarding off season weight, id like to go no heavier than 270-280 and stay slightly leaner this time round, hopefully so that next time i can be at around the 240-245 lbs mark as a superheavy.

To me i believe if i am consistant and keep putting in 100% for the next few years that i have the shape and structure to achieve a simmilar look to dennis newman or evan centopani. These guys are my main inspiration with regards to what i try to work towards (obv saying people like flex, dorian, ronnie and kev as well but they are the absolute genetic best and i cant compare my own potential to any of those guys), but i feel one day in next 3-4 years i can achieve the newman/centopani look, around 245 on stage and i will NEVER QUIT until i reach it!

Yep i think at 230 i will look my best (which is still 2 lbs heavier than the titan, im already in same condition as that but 4 weeks out).

Thanx to everyone else, i really wanted to bury the demons from the horrible prep i had last year and try to smash this, 4 weeks to go and id say im on track (with pauls help of course).

Thanx judah as well, you have a great physique mate and if we end up being in same class as each other at the british, it will be an honour to step alongside and compete against you mate 

Oh dear, as for facebook lol, dont even get me started on the emails/messages/comments ive had recently, beyond a joke lol.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

As I said yesterday, will have absolutely no doubts you'll dial it in for the big day(s). Saw the progress you made in only one week (looking bloody scary then) so things'll only improve from here.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Doug1975 said:


> to true James. I started my prep at 18 stone and i have been dieting for 18wks already to come down slowly and keep hold of the hard earned muscle, and i have been sitting at 93-94 kg for the last three weeks and getting tighter. However next year i will do cardio through next years offseason to keep my weight around 16 and a half stone.


Its probably the single best bit of advice I could give to anyone who truly wants to stand on stage shredded without sacrificing any hard earned muscle. Its tough to do but well worth the work Doug.

I have always been a fan of your physique, just make sure you get yourself right down cos if you do you'll be top 3 at the UK's without a doubt.

Keep plugging away. You've done the right thing by stalling things. You can then give it one last push to the qualifier and then another leading in and you'll be right where you need to be.

All the best and see you soon. Give big Dave my best too, I thought last year he looked his best ever.

Sorry for the hijack Adam!!!!!!

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Britbb said:


> Thanx guys for the kind comments.
> 
> Yep paul, i want that pizza haha.
> 
> ...


You are a smart guy Adam and like me you wont ever make the same mistake twice.

J


----------



## Doug1975 (Nov 24, 2008)

thanks James, it was quite hard mentally for me when big H told me 90 percent for leamington and 100 percent for the brits of course. Thanks for the advice though mate.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

looking awesome mate, well done


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

*Monster* :thumbup1:


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

Britbb said:


> Thanx guys for the kind comments.
> 
> Yep paul, i want that pizza haha.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate haha i can't stand next to you tall n big dudes only jokin mate,well im sure u will reach the finals,but before that happen im coming to the show to see ya smash it. Well i doubt we be on the same stage,u never knw,don't forget im only 93kg at my last show,so im aiming for 90kg,so i will be the at top end in the inters under 90kg thats plan,but has i said u never i mite see u on stage. :thumb:


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Doug1975 said:


> thanks James, it was quite hard mentally for me when big H told me 90 percent for leamington and 100 percent for the brits of course. Thanks for the advice though mate.


Hey doug,

saw you at cannons today....looking **** hot mate.

just the thing you need when your feeling weak and small seeing you in the changing rooms lol

Good luck with your comp


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Since joining have been a fan of your physique Adam & you have a very good look. Nice to see yourself modest about Levrone, Flex etc however it is that same style IMO, my favourite type of physique. May seem a bit random, but how old are you?

Best of luck for the show, but judging by how you are currently you dont need luck!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Haimer said:


> Since joining have been a fan of your physique Adam & you have a very good look. Nice to see yourself modest about Levrone, Flex etc however it is that same style IMO, my favourite type of physique. May seem a bit random, but how old are you?
> 
> Best of luck for the show, but judging by how you are currently you dont need luck!


Thanx mate.

Ive just turned 27 buddy.

But i believe in myself and i try to think about the way my genetic structure is and how i can make the best with my physique to its full potential. If i look at those guys you mentioned, the likes of flex wheeler, kev, ronnie, victor m, dennis newman, evan centopani etc they all have one thing in common. When they turned pro they were around 230-245 lbs (according to some, flex was lighter than that though). This was of course totally shredded with THE BEST shape and proportion!

Now i believe that this is the most rewarded part of bodybuilding, it is the combination of symmetry and shape, along with size and condition.

I dont believe we should actively compare ourselves to others (obviously it is when on stage, but that is the judges decission as they are the ones who judge) but i have an image of how i want to look in my head and i am working towards it.

My plan is to try and gain that stone of proportioned muscle over a 2-3 year period and after that i believe i can be v competitive in the super heavies! .

I am sure by that time a couple of the current super heavies will already have their pro cards.

BUT... No point getting too carried away, i havent even done my first qualifier this year, i need to qualify for the inters at the british first. Im confident that with paul's help that i can look the best i can this year, if i do that then i will be pleased with myself regardless of where i place And i will be v pleased with the way paul has prepped me.

If im at the british title then it will be my first appearance and will be an honour to be sharing the same stage as some of the best physiques in the country


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Judah said:


> Thanks mate haha i can't stand next to you tall n big dudes only jokin mate,well im sure u will reach the finals,but before that happen im coming to the show to see ya smash it. Well i doubt we be on the same stage,u never knw,don't forget im only 93kg at my last show,so im aiming for 90kg,so i will be the at top end in the inters under 90kg thats plan,but has i said u never i mite see u on stage. :thumb:


Haha you did a damn good job of it at the south coast mate!

Come say hello at leamington mate, would be good to have a chat (pmsl just wait till ive had some food after haha, i will have the dreaded dehydrated 'dry mouth' im sure until i get some drink in me afterwards haha).

After seeing the pix of the south coast where you took the overall, if you dropped down 3 kg into the under 90kg's you would be totally shredded to ribbons. Shoulders and triceps like a blade mate!

Be sure to come say hello at leamington mate 

Thankyou everyone for reps and kind comments. I hope i dont dissapoint and that i can enjoy this up coming show a lot, am looking forward to being on stage and showing my progress this year!


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

do u realize that at the same height you bulked up 30lbs over kevin levrone in the off season!!!? n that was one big mother****er!

nice work


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Sangsom said:


> do u realize that at the same height you bulked up 30lbs over kevin levrone in the off season!!!? n that was one big mother****er!
> 
> nice work


Yep lol, but kev didnt need to drop down 80 lbs lol. Also he was miles leaner than me haha.

I only plan on bulking to around 270-280 afterwards and try dieting down to around the 240 lbs mark next time.

Evetually id like my contest weight to fall around 245 lbs because i believe at 5ft 10 with the correct lines and shape that this is a winning formula.

Throughout history if one looks at the top npc usa champs, or the top british champs...you can see the weights of the winners.

Dorian turned pro around the 240 lbs mark, dennis newman, ronnie coleman, kev levrone, (flex and victor were lighter), jay cutler, evan centopani.

These are some of the greatest names in bodybuilding ever. These are guys who inspire me so much. I feel that there is also a lesson to be learned from it. If the winning formula for such great athletes was around 240-250 lbs on stage (obviously with correct shape and condition), why is there a need to come in at 270 lbs or something like that?

An example in recent years is evan centopani, he won the npc at around 245 lbs shredded at 5ft 11. In my opinion this is the template that has been set by so many of the greatest bodybuilders ever.

Behold, truly out-standing!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

must agree evan has a very very good physique one of the best of today IMO and has tons of potential


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Judah said:


> Thanks mate haha i can't stand next to you tall n big dudes only jokin mate,well im sure u will reach the finals,but before that happen im coming to the show to see ya smash it. Well i doubt we be on the same stage,u never knw,don't forget im only 93kg at my last show,so im aiming for 90kg,so i will be the at top end in the inters under 90kg thats plan,but has i said u never i mite see u on stage. :thumb:


You need to be in that u90 class mate. You could have dropped another 7lbs at the S.C. in April

89-90kg would see you bang on where you need to be and would mean your lower body would be right in!!

You would be very hard to beat at that weight:thumbup1:

J


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

BB, you are a very level headed young man with a great attitude, I always enjoy your posts

mate.

Your looking awesome atm so can't wait to see you really dial it in, good luck although I don't

think you'll need it mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

supercell said:


> You need to be in that u90 class mate. You could have dropped another 7lbs at the S.C. in April
> 
> 89-90kg would see you bang on where you need to be and would mean your lower body would be right in!!
> 
> ...


Thanks James advice,i will make sure i will down to that Class,i want to be at my best that all i can do. Can't wait. thanks u mate c u at the Brits. :bounce:


----------

